# What other dogs?



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wondering what previous dog experience most members have or if their cockapoo is their first dog?

I have always had older rescue dogs aranging from my first who was a labrador cross, then onto a whippet cross, a collie/terrier cross and now my cockapoo. As I have had such a mixed bag of crossbreeds I have always enjoyed the variety and different characters and don't think I am ever likely to stick to a particular type.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i had cockers growing up Tico and Mitzi and my gran had Mitzi's sister Kizzi and a cavalear Hidie. 

their was a rottie in our street who loved me, she was never walked on a lead so when she saw me out on the stree(toddler me age about 2) she waould make a B line for me and knock me over giving lots of rottie slober kisses. i just dont know what number she was as these people named every Rottie they had (only one rottie at a time) after their first dog Trixie. something i could never do. 

i spent the odd weekend at a friend of the familys who had a golden retrever named Quincy

i then went 10 years without any dog interaction, but since getting my girls i think i have deralt with most breeds now in one way or another.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My first dogs & I love them & will probably stick to them  Unless I ever get a poodle as I love them too


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i grew up with a good mix of dogs ranging from labs, boxers, jack russell, rottie,another boxer a cross bred of what we werent sure! lol and now my baby wispa. a family friend also trains gun dogs so i was always around dogs. i have to say cockapoo's are the most fun to have around!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I have always wanted a dog all my life, every Christmas me and my sister asked for one! But my dad was bitten by a dog as a child so hated the idea of a dog around us 

But Vincent makes up for the 26 years of waiting!  He is awwwwwesome!

My boyfriend had a dog called Tess growing up - she was a collie x german shepard cross who they found abandoned after Christmas one year when my boyfriend was only 3 months old. It's funny though cause you'd think she;d have been a crazy energy doggie but apparently she used to sleep in front of the fire everyday! My boyfriend loves that Vincent has a lot of energy so they can play together  It was a big choice for him to have another dog as he misses Tess everyday even though it's been 10 years since she passed away


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is my first dog but my husband grew up with an Afghan Hound called Lady. She was the most stupid dog ever!!! lol And put him off owning a dog but luckily I worked my magic on him and now Lolly has him wrapped round her little paws!!!!! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I grew up with a miniture Schnauzer and a Golden Retriever.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have grown up with American Cocker Spaniel, Labradors, Jack Russells .. my parents always had dogs and still do ... but now Cockapoos ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I grew up with mongrels (rescue puppies) on my Mum's side and German Shepherds on my Dad's. My Mum now had a black lab but is looking for a second dog. She will probably get another rescue but she is quite smitten with Daisy. She just dosn't want to do the puppy thing!  I will proabably stick to Cockapoos because of my allergies but who knows.....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

As a child I grew up with a Collie called Ringo followed by an Old English Sheepdog called Polly. My mums favourite type of dog was always a Samoyed so not sure why she didn't get one? After I had left home my Mum discovered the Bichon Frise and fell in love. She showed with some success and had some litters and showed 3 generations of dogs until ultimately she discovered just how bitchy the show world can be and decided to get out.  My first own dog as an adult was one of my Mum's retired show Bichons. Her name was Cindy and I had her until she passed at 13 years old. Here's a picture of her when she was younger with a show cut and then a more relaxed one at home. She was gorgeous and a little madam!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like we all grew up around dogs.. hence why we are now cockapoo crazy 

Would you have any other breed now you have owned a cockapoo? 

I think I would find it hard but I can appreciate a lovely dog what ever the breed... always tend to steer towards labs, doodles and spaniels ... just love dogs really


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think I would ever have any other type of dog....I am a cockapoo convert


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

When I was in my teens I had a mongrel called Toby, after we got married an old Lab called Boson a rescue, Rana the Doberman. then Karn a Border Collie, Jess the Springer and Missy the very grumpy old Yorkie a rescue, all at the same time. Now Poppy and Rosie and our sometimes dog Linky the Dachshund.
And when I retire I will be fostering dogs for NESSR.

Rana









Karn. Jess and Missy









Linky


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

nothing better than a house full of dogs.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Emily is my first dog. I never had a pet growing up. It's been 10 years of my now 13 year old daughter asking for a dog and now I knew I had the time to take care of one since I knew any dog would end up being my dog. Extensive research led me to cockapoos and I am happy with the decision. She has been hard work but I love Emily so much... Can't imagine another breed for me!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

When I eventually get my Cockapoo it will be my first dog! 

We've always had cats and I desperately wanted a dog but my Dad always said 'no' as he thought it would be too much of a committment - I was at school Monday through Saturday from 8.30am to 8.30pm so to be fair it would have been my parents' responsibility. 

He was still slightly judgemental about my boyfriend Marcus and I getting a dog until he came with us to see Jukee Doodles. I never thought I'd see the day my Dad held a puppy like a baby. He talked about them all the way home and has since said he'd like to take the dog out on the motorbike for his daily trip to Starbucks... we'll have to see about that! 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We grew up with Jack russells at my parents, the last one lived until she was 18 and was your typical JR, nippy and loved squirrels!!! 

I remember once while at work at the kennels they found a rat in the kitchen, well I was sent home to get my dads dog, was just down the road, and she was then shoved into the kitchen and we all waited outside while she thought all her christmas' had come at once. It took her 10 mins before Mr rat was located and despatched She loved nothing more than her hunting!!!!


A bit later on in life when I lived in Berks, we had two Anatolian shepherds, beautiful dogs and excellent but loving and loyal guards.

Then a retired greyhound who was the most soft centered dog ever, he did manage to catch a rabbit once, the poor thing had myxamitosis, Bobby bought it over to me and placed it on the ground and then stood and watched it crawl away, he was definately no killer, bless him. I ended up having to do the poor rabbit a favour, I wasn't happy!!!
Bobby's only bad habit was his farting!!!!!

Now we have Weller but feel like we have had him forever and can't imagine life before we got him:ilmc:

xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love Vincent but wonder if I've peaked early! I can't imagine having any other dog than a cockapoo!!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

I never had dogs at home, as my dad grew up on a farm surrounded by working dogs, and thought they shouldn't be pets... whereas my mum had border collies, tortoises, rabbits & cats. My sister and I "adopted" my aunty's dogs... Sam the wire-haired fox terrier, and then Barney the god-only-knows Heinz 57 

My boyfriend grew up with dogs, westies, boxers, and yorkies. So when he moved in we decided that it was puppy time :-D

As for other breeds... I have a soft spot for border collies and spaniels... and obviously cockapoos :love-eyes:

Kx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

When i was a teen we had a Bearded Collie called Ella who lived until she was 16!,she was absolutely gorgeous,but nuts! She would dig under our fence to chase lorries up the road,this happened quite a few times,i think this is common with this breed.She was so gentle but mad as a hatter and would bark at everything(i think she could have done with a bit of training) So my mum wasnt sure she wanted another dog,10 years later she got her cockapoo Buffy,and couldnt be without her,she has completed my mum and dads life...ahhhhh and she cant believe how good she is, So i will always stick with Cockapoo's they are truely amazing dogs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Would you have any other breed now you have owned a cockapoo?


Probably will go totally against the majority  but whilst there are so many dogs of all shapes, sizes and types looking for homes, I will always look for a dog who needs me regardless. 

I was actually looking mostly at terrier crosses before I found Molly.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We are all dog crazy .. for sure ...  

What lovely stories, experiences and lifes we have all had around dogs xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I grew up with a miniture Schnauzer and a Golden Retriever.


Mini Schnauzer are one of my favs.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I grew up with mongrels and when I was a teenager my parents rehomed this beautiful gentle Cavalier whose owners were emigrating. He was 5 and sadly had to be PTS at 10 with cancer.

Prior to getting my 2, I had cats. I lost one suddenly when he was 5 and then the other had to be PTS at nearly 16 and I didn't want anymore cats as too upset. Although a few month prior to Fergal being PTS a stray adopted us- who sadly has been missing since July.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I had cats and rabbits when growing up and not much real experience around dogs other than a few friends having them I was a child.

I do feel a bit spoiled with Betty as she's so lovely but i do have a soft spot for Mini Schnauzers. i also love Bichon's with their show cuts as i love how round their heads look, its just too cute.

However, since having Betty and meeting other dogs on walks, there are so many lovely breeds!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

M&M's mummy said:


> Mini Schnauzer are one of my favs.


He started my love for dogs...he was so cute!!! when I was about 10 he would let me carry him around like a baby all day. his name was Barkley....great dog.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I will be sticking to cockapoos from now on as they are amazing!
I do like Poodles & Bischons though as well, but never had other dogs.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

My first dog when I was little was a very old rescued Border Terrier called Shulah (She was the best surprise ever, when I walked out of school to be greeted by her ).

After Shulah passed away we got Mr Zachariah Ted (Teddy) a beautiful Papillon, ex stud dog and Crufts contestant! He was a very funny little dog who used to sing everytime we called out 'Mum'! Teddy was attacked and killed by a loose terrier :'(

I then persuaded my mum to let me have the pick of a Labrador x litter of a neighbours, we called him Mitch and he was a very naughty boy!!! But lovely and lived to be 15 

My last dog was Max, a German Shepard x Collie. He was the best dog ever, he had his problems with fireworks and thunder, but everyone loved him. He would let the cats play with him, the hamsters crawl over him, and loved children - miss him lots. He had to be pts after he had a tumour in his nasal cavity.

And now we have Eddie who is such a loon!!! My hubby keeps saying "you picked a right one there". He is such a character and has such a personality - I'm sure he's a naughty child disguised as a Cockapoo!!! And I think Graham is coming around to the idea of getting another dog, so wonder what we'll end up with?!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am officially a Cockapoo addict so can't imagine having any other type of dog now. I do also love my brother in laws English Pointer but they shed too much for me. He is a beautiful dog but so different from a Cockapoo. I am already imagining what colour Cockapoo will be running around with Daisy in the future.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia is our first dog together after 49 years married. My husband grew up with a red setter x labrador and I had a heinz 57 (by the way where are the mongrels now?). We have looked after dogs for others, my parents had two Old English sheepdogs which would stay with us for holidays. We had a staffy stay for 4 months and our friends black lab has been a regular visitor for the last 10 years. My husband has wanted a dog for a number of years but with both of us working full time it wasn't fair, but when I was made redundant last year he thought it the ideal opportunity, I wasn't so keen. 
I believe that dog owners should be responsible and clear up after their animals, but I didn't think I could do that. However when a cockapoo came for 10 days stay I learned that I could and I missed him when he went home, the rest is history ......


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

My main aim as a kid was to badger the parents until we got a dog. By the age of 11, they caved in. Plus there was no more room for any other pets, I had the lot! Multiples and breeding them. 
Both sets of grandparents had dogs, big dogs. 
First dog was rescue springier soon joined by another and so on. The parentals would max at 4 dogs, dad got into gun dog training. 
I left home at 19, first dog at 19.5!
Dalmatian, Liver spotted, Mollie, wonderful wonderful dog. 
Then came the cockers, Mia & Blue. 
Obligatory relationship break up, I got the dogs, funny that!
The came the rescue greyhounds x 2, fostered dogs for a doberman rescue and fostered a few other big dogs, weims and rottie. 
Relationship break up, I got the dog!
Then came cocker Ruby, another fab fab girl, still going strong!
My old Dal died. 
And had a massive eight year dogless gap. 
I'd moved to London, cocker was depressed about the loss of the Dal and was spending time and more time with the parents. 
With work and life there was no way I could balance out getting a companion so she moved in with my mum and dad. I was gutted but looking back such the right thing to do.... Ish 
They had an one old springer and they were happy, he sadly passed on and the maudlin cocker was back so they took on another rescue springer. 
They love him to bits, but he's just too hard wired. They've had loads of working dogs but this one physically can't stop until he's crated or tethered. He blows such a sigh of relief when u stop him and just flakes out! Six years later, no change lol
Mum and dads house has now got a second conservatory for the dogs, yes spoilt!
After loads of research we narrowed it down to;
Working cocker, met some fab breeders 
Gsp
Min poo

I wasn't allowed a poodle, stigma!
Gsp, kitchen counter surfers cos they can reach
So working cocker pup, breeder lined up, awaiting litter and then....
Mother in law got a cockapoo, OH totally smitten and voila
Two healthy cockapoos later, with plans to become a small professional breeder, I've jacked in "proper work "!
Retrained and take over my grooming and hydrotherapy business on Oct 31st!

Oh yeah, OH didn't want a dog as it would change our lives, yep


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is my first ever dog. 

I'd had gerbils as a youngester. We weren't allowed any other pets as my mum was convinced my brother and I were allergic to cats & dogs.

When I got married I immediately got 2 cats who were with us for 18 years. After they'd gone it became very apparent that all my sneezing, wheezing etc was a cat allergy  !!!

My younger son had always wanted a dog since he was 9, but hubby kept putting it off because he didn't want one, having also grown up with Lady (see Flounder_1 above).

But towards the end of last year my son was struggling with depression and try as I might I couldn't reach him to get help. My eldest son was off at uni and I was suddenly struck with empty nest syndrome. I worked on my hubby for 6 months, even my mum who was anti pets, said get a dog, our household needed one

With the help of my friend who's a dog groomer, she helped me choose the right breed to suit our needs and hopefully not cause any allergies. Hubby finally conceded this year in March and 3 days later we were the proud owners of beautiful Millie.

We haven't looked back since. My empty nest syndrome has been filled, my hubby loves Millie and best of all my son finally began to respond and sort the help he needed. He spent a month in the Priory and is still under their care, but I have my son back (he told me recently that Millie did really help and still does).

There you go, heart on the line. Millie really is a special cockapoo and I can't imagine having another breed.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Millie the wonder dog.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Julie - what a wonderful story - I have a tear in my eye! Millie is an amazing doggie!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had cocker spaniels as a child and a cavalier called Domino who lived till 17 when I had my own children. It took 2 years to get over the loss of him. It's so lovely to have a dog in the family again Dexter has brought so much to my family.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow what a lovely thread. We've all had lots of doggy history!
As for me I've always loved dogs. I begged my parents for one all the time but they never gave in :-(( 
So I made the most of my Grandma & Grandad's airedales Meg and Willa, and as a child became a ardent walker of my neighbours dogs who were always in twos - Shetland sheepdogs, yellow labradors, golden retrievers. It was late seventies when I grew up and people were more than happy for me to take their dogs out.
I wonder what people would say now if a 7 year old girl called round to walk your dog??
So after getting my first job and a rented place of my own I bought Cadbury the chocolate Labrador. He was my pride and joy. My 'two dog' memories kicked in so shortly after I got a 9 month old springer, Denby, to keep him company. Denby was wonderful but such a live wire. I didn't have him long sadly because he contracted pancreatitis and I had to have him pts. It was the hardest and saddest moment and it felt so wrong to have to do that to a young dog. I can still cry now about it.
Cadbury was devastated at the loss so it wasn't long before I got Murphy the pointer collie cross. Murphy is a fabulous dog and has so much personality and antics. I really could write a book about him. He has been so healthy through his life he made me think about the benefits of first cross breeds as opposed to full pedigrees.
Ive made my mind up that I never want to be without a dog. Everything else can change but the dogs remain in my eyes. As Cadbury and Murphy got older (13 & 12) I thought it was time to research the next one so I found Cockapoos.
I've always loved gundogs for their loyalty, looks, trainability, good temper and fun so to find all this with show stopping looks, bouncing good health, and the wonderful tactile fluffy coat is brilliant.
Stanley came to me as my 40th birthday present this year and he's the best birthday present I've ever had!!!
Cockapoos are fantastic little dogs so much so that my OH Paul thinks that they will take over the world!!!!
Gill x


----------

